# Orly Fall 2010 - Cosmix



## Camnagem (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm not sure if this has been posted or not (couldn't find it here), but here's some info and pictures for Orly's Fall "Cosmix" collection:

ORLY Cosmix Collection for Fall 2010

I'm loving the green-purple-gold and the turquoise-green-yellow colors!


----------



## el8tedinak (Jun 2, 2010)

Love em!


----------



## OneDollarBuddha (Jun 3, 2010)

I'll be picking up a few of these for sure


----------



## Curly1908 (Jun 3, 2010)

Love 'em!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 3, 2010)

i love orly polishes and these look awesome! i can say i will be getting all of them!


----------



## Nicala (Jun 3, 2010)

Finally! A collection worth buying! I want them allll!! Ahhh


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jun 3, 2010)

Ooh liking these!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 3, 2010)

these look awesome! Orly is truly one of the best brands out there. The wear and application is great and they always come up with innovative new finishes


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 3, 2010)

Plus they're not dicking the consumer over by suing e-tailers and demanding removal of promotional images.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 3, 2010)

yes i love all the orly polishes i have because they wear well, have stunning colours and the bottles are big!


----------



## miss_dre (Jun 3, 2010)

My jaw literally dropped! I love them!


----------



## user79 (Jun 4, 2010)

I NEED THESE IN MY LIFE!!!! Best nail collection I've seen in a long time, I'm salivating!!


----------



## User67 (Jun 4, 2010)

I need to pay more attention to the Orly polishes. When I am at Sally's I always go straight for the China Glaze, but now I am dying to try Orly!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I NEED THESE IN MY LIFE!!!! Best nail collection I've seen in a long time, I'm salivating!!_

 





 they look fabulous!


----------



## Camnagem (Aug 7, 2010)

Awesome swatches and review from ALU!  Finally! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Orly Cosmic FX Fall 2010 Collection Swatches & Review | All Lacquered Up

LOVING Galaxy Girl and Space Cadet...they look awesome!  I can't wait to get my hands on these.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 7, 2010)

oooohh yes i shall pick up about 4 of these babies. not all like i first thought though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 saves some pennies!


----------



## ruthless (Aug 7, 2010)

The royal blue toned one is very similar to the blue in the Sally Hansen HD collection, I think it's Laser? 

The Nail Polish Blog:The Nailphile

She's got them layered over black but scroll down to the last pic of the bottle. Very similar. 


Haley's Comet is essentially an exact dupe of "Catch me in your net" by OPI or Zoya's "Charla"

I don't say this in criticism, just so that you can avoid purchasing dupes

Space Cadet, Galaxy Girl and Rocket Scientist look appealing to me.


----------



## Zantedge (Aug 8, 2010)

After seeing swatches I'm not as excited for these, but I want Space Cadet, Lunar Eclipse and Halley's Comet.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Aug 8, 2010)

Galaxy Girl and Julienne for me


----------



## glitzbeary (Aug 9, 2010)

Picked up Space Cadet & Galaxy Girl the other day. If anyone's wondering about dupes Rocket Science is similar to Sparitual Optical illusion. Hailey's Comet is a dupe for Zoya Charla/OPI Catch Me In Your net. Out of this World is similar to Zoya Julieanne.


----------



## user79 (Aug 11, 2010)

Anyone from europe know a good place to order these, now that TransDesign is ridiculously expensive for shipping? I haven't seen them on ebay yet.


----------



## ruthless (Aug 11, 2010)

I must admit I haven't put through an order for Transdesign in a while. Shipping internationally is prohibitive. 

There is a place in Vancouver that sells Orly, Zoya, Spa Ritual. It's called "Spa Boutique" and they do offer free shipping in Canada. 


Dermalogica, Jane Iredale, Yonka, Guinot, Cellex-C, GM Collin, and more | Online Store in Canada


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Anyone from europe know a good place to order these, now that TransDesign is ridiculously expensive for shipping? I haven't seen them on ebay yet._

 
i'm just waiting for them to hit ebay. there are a few sellers that i like that will buy in polishes if you let them know you are interested. so if they don't come on in a week or so i'll put a request in to them!


----------



## gigiopolis (Aug 14, 2010)

Space Cadet please!! Gotta track these down from where I live...but I'll do anything to find it!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Aug 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigiopolis* 

 
_Space Cadet please!! Gotta track these down from where I live...but I'll do anything to find it!_

 
Yesss... Space Cadet is soooooo awesome. Pretty and unique and just awesome


----------



## Addicted2Shadow (Aug 16, 2010)

Oh these are all really pretty in person. I played with them the other day at ulta


----------



## user79 (Aug 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i'm just waiting for them to hit ebay. there are a few sellers that i like that will buy in polishes if you let them know you are interested. so if they don't come on in a week or so i'll put a request in to them!_

 
Can you please let me know what sellers do that? Thanks! I haven't seen them on ebay


----------



## Smf16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh I am loving these! When does this come out? What are the cheapest sites to buy polishes (Orly, China Glaze, OPI) online?


----------



## Flaminbird (Aug 19, 2010)

I just ordered from TransDesigns but wished I would've waited to look at Ulta. Only reason I hadnt thought of doing that was I was at Ulta a few weeks ago and they had slim to none on polish selection and they were expensive. However Trans shipping to me just a few states away was $8+. What the heck was I thinking??? I could've gotten another polish with the price of shipping. Oh well. I ordered Lunar Eclipse and Out of this world and then Opi Polish remover with no acetone. My nails are a wreck after I started wearing polish after a 25 yr hiatus. The only thing I think thats making them peel is the cheap polish remover I'd been using.


----------



## Funtabulous (Aug 20, 2010)

I am so excited for these polishes! I am a huge astronomy fan and I feel like these polishes really captured the look of space that I am so fond of. I hope they will be selling these at Sally's Beauty Supply in the near future. Does anyone know when that might be, exactly? If not I'll probably go there in person within the next few days.


----------



## EleanorDanger (Aug 24, 2010)

I can't wait to get them! Ordering from the UK from America is a pain but I only buy Orly polishes (well, sometimes Barry M too) and it's £7 per bottle here. I would buy them all but I'm still working on getting older colours too, so I've ordered Space Cadet and Halley’s Comet for now.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Aug 24, 2010)

I just picked these up from Sally's:

- Galaxy Girl
- Out of this World
- Lunar Eclipse

This collection is gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would get haley's Comet too but I already have Zoya Charla which is a dupe for this. My sally's only got three of each so I had to put them on hold or they'd be gone! Orly never seems to disappoint me


----------



## hawaii02 (Aug 25, 2010)

It's Not Rocket Science is oddly my favorite..because its ugly and pretty at the same time


----------



## Susanne (Aug 25, 2010)

Two of them are exact dupes for the nail polishes from Venomous Villains!


----------



## Kayla Shevonne (Aug 28, 2010)

Went to Sally's today and they finally had these in! They only had a few of each but I managed to get the whole collection.


----------



## Funtabulous (Aug 28, 2010)

I went to Sally's on Thursday and they said they received the collection but can't put it out till the first. Not only that, but that they only received one of each polish! Guess who is going to be there September first 9:30 am?


----------



## cutegingerbread (Sep 15, 2010)

I looove lunar eclipse! But it makes me sad that these retail for $10 all of a sudden on transdesign =[


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 15, 2010)

I like these but don't wear far out colors all that often.  I wish they'd do mini bottle sets like OPI sometimes does so I can get a little of each one


----------



## user79 (Sep 18, 2010)

I ordered Space Cadet, Halle's Comet and It's Not Rocket Science. Can't wait to get them in the mail, these look so pretty!


----------



## Nzsallyb (Oct 24, 2010)

still waiting for these to come out in NZ!


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 24, 2010)

i still dont have any either Sally! i did actually win Halleys comet from orly however that was 3-4 weeks ago and nothing has turned up which is a shame. maybe it is stuck in the post?


----------



## nicoleglasier11 (Jan 24, 2011)

I just bought a whole bunch of Orly from http://www.glowingbeauty.ca in Canada. Shipping is free but you won't get them right away.


----------

